# eMac PowerMac6.4



## Marold (9 Novembre 2021)

Je viens de remettre en route un authentique eMac avec clavier et souris d'époque.
Il est dans un état comme neuf, manquait juste le cordon mais un cordon PC va tout aussi bien.

Power PC G4
1,25 GHz
768 mo DDR SDRAM
Disque dur 80 GB

Mac OS X 10.3.9 Panther
World
Excel
iMovie

C'est la référence PowerMac6.4 https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/EMac

Il a juste la pile à changer (date) une pile grosse et ronde pile au lithium sans plomb de 3,6 V 1/2 AA
Il se connecte sans soucis en wifi sur Internet.

Je pense qu'il est en 32 bit. j'ai lu qu'on peut mettre maxi Léopard dessus et 2 GB de mémoire.
Je n'en ai pas l'utilité ... le vendre, un échange  ?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Dernier OS : Leopard 
Maximum OS    Mac OS X 10.5.8

Référencé comme eMac (USB) sur MacTracker.


----------



## Marold (9 Novembre 2021)

Merci, oui j'ai découvert après, merci. Il était moderne pour l'époque avec déjà des ports USB 2 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2021)

Ce modèle de Mac a été conçu tout spécialement  par Apple pour donner des cauchemars (et leur ruiner le dos) aux techniciens de maintenance des Apple Centers, d'après Nicolas (Mackie) !


----------



## Marold (9 Novembre 2021)

Bizarre, le mien fonctionne très bien !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2021)

Un certain nombre de dysfonctionnements affectaient cette machine, comme les condensateurs qui gonflent, voire fuient, et aussi un problème vidéo (image en forme de trapèze) du à une nappe, semble-t-il. Ça ne signifie pas que tous les exemplaires étaient touchés.

Bon à savoir : si après avoir été coupé du courant, le Mac ne redémarre pas, ce sont les condensateurs.


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Novembre 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce modèle de Mac a été conçu tout spécialement  par Apple pour donner des cauchemars (*et leur ruiner le dos)* aux techniciens de maintenance des Apple Centers, d'après Nicolas (Mackie) !


oui, presque 25 kg tout de même  une galère à manipuler, et à expédier sans casse.
C'est pour ça qu'il se vend mal... un ami m'a donné le sien, il avait passé plusieurs mois sur LBC pour presque rien sans trouver preneur.


----------



## Invité (9 Novembre 2021)

D'autant que le Mini 1er du nom était pas mal (même proc, bon pas de carte graphique réelle, 1go de Ram max)
J'ai toujours le mien qui fonctionne aussi bien qu'à l'époque



> The Mac mini represented Apple's first real foray into the low-end consumer market, and Apple's first monitor-less consumer Mac in more than six years. Based around the basic logic board design of the eMac (USB 2.0), the Mac mini packed an impressive feature set into a very small package, just two inches tall and 6.5 inches wide and deep. The Mac mini shipped in two configurations. The low-end 1.25 GHz model, with a 40 GB hard drive, was $499 U.S., while the high-end 1.42 GHz model, with an 80 GB hard drive, was $599 U.S. Both models shipped with 256 MB of RAM. In July 2005, Apple upgraded all models to 512 MB of RAM. It also added AirPort Extreme and Bluetooth. Finally, a higher-end model, which included a 4x SuperDrive, was made available for $699 U.S.


ref Mactracker
Pis ça pèse rien…


----------



## Marold (10 Novembre 2021)

J'ai finis d'effectuer les sauvegardes des fichiers trouvés (photos, doc etc), ça a pris plus de 24 heures rien que pour les photos (6,5 GB) ! Je pensais le formater et installer le dernier OS possible : Léopard. J'ai trouvé en téléchargement un fichier image Iso de quasi 8GB donc impossible de graver un DVD. Ma question : puis-je le graver sur une clé USB et l'ordi est-il capable de booter dessus ? Si oui quelles commandes ? Autre question quel navigateur avec quelle version peut encore fonctionner dessus ? Enfin si possible quelle distri Linux ?


----------



## Sly54 (10 Novembre 2021)

Marold a dit:


> J'ai trouvé en téléchargement un fichier image Iso de quasi 8GB donc impossible de graver un DVD


8 Go pour Leopard, y a un truc qui cloche…

Il faudrait que tu trouves un DVD générique d'occasion…


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> 8 Go pour Leopard, y a un truc qui cloche…
> 
> Il faudrait que tu trouves un DVD générique d'occasion…


Je confirme, pour graver Leopard, il faut un DVD double-couche (et le graveur idoine). Toutefois, rien d'impossible, même si on en trouve pas partout, il reste possible de s'en procurer !


----------



## Marold (10 Novembre 2021)

Les données et mes opérations en cours :

l'ancienne propriétaire  a mis un mot de passe admin que j'ignore
je suis sous Mac OS X Panther 10.3.9 et je veux effacer le contenu.
le disque dur de 80 Gb est sciendé en deux parts égales, une avec le sytème et une intitulée sauvagarde
je sais que je peux mettre au maxi Mac OS X Léopard 10.5 mais je ne l'ai pas
j'ai retrouvé 4 CD contenant Tiger 10.4

J'ai testé le 1er Cd, pas de message d'erreur à l'installation que j'ai lancé sur la partition "sauvegarde" (dont j'ai déjà sauvegardé le contenu).

4 CD avalés, installation réussi sauf que mon réseau wifi, bien que détecté, n'accepte pas mon mot de passe ! 

Je peux toujours démarrer sur l'autre partition (en appuyant sur la touche option ou probablement aussi en sélectionnant le disque de démarrage sous la session Tiger).


----------



## Marold (10 Novembre 2021)

En étant dans le session Tiger, j'ai pu récupérer dans Panther (dans le dossier applications) ; Microsoft office, Firefox et iMovie et les installer.

Il semblerait que le souci vienne du mot de passe qui a 9 caractères en WEP et non reconnu en WPA. 
Si je tente le mode WEP il m'exige 13 caractères ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2021)

De toute façon, le WEP est à oublier, plus rien ne l'accepte. Tiger, à partir de la 10.4.4 ou de la 10.4.5 gère le WPA, donc …


----------



## Marold (10 Novembre 2021)

Oui mais aussi bizarre que ça puisse paraître 10.3.9 gère le WEP mais pas 10.4 , c'est fou !
J'ai trouvé les update 10.4.1 à 11 (j'espére des pilotes nouveau ou protocoles).


----------



## Marold (10 Novembre 2021)

Effectivement il doit y avoir des pilotes nouveaux mais ce n'est qu'à la mise à jour 10.4.5 que j'ai vérifié et le réseau en wifi fonctionne maintenant !


----------



## Marold (10 Novembre 2021)

Bon maintenant que je suis sous Tiger 10.4.11,  je cherche la dernière version Firefox possible. Actuellement j'ai la 2.0.0.20
Laquelle prendre ?








						Télécharger Firefox 2.0.0.20 for  - OldVersion.com
					





					www.oldversion.fr


----------



## Invité (10 Novembre 2021)

tenfourfox ?


			TenFourFox: A fork  of Mozilla Firefox for the Power Macintosh and Mac OS X Tiger PowerPC


----------



## Marold (10 Novembre 2021)

Merci mais le téléchargement ne se fait pas .


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2021)

Je viens de vérifier, il fonctionne impec, le problème vient de chez toi !


----------



## Marold (11 Novembre 2021)

Aujourd'hui le lien fonctionne, je prends lequel ? 7400 ou 7500 ? Ma machine 7447A.


----------



## Marold (11 Novembre 2021)

J'ai installé la 7450 qui fonctionne en Anglais, j'ai tenté d'installer le fichier en Français mais il ne s'installait pas. En fait il faut attendre ... et après il propose pour les 2 versions.
En tout cas merci il fonctionne bien avec le moteur de recherche qwant lite.


----------



## Marold (11 Novembre 2021)

Je ne pense pas faire autre chose de plus, l'essentiel est là. Rapide, word excel powerpoint de 2004 un navigateur qui fonctionne. Le top serait de l'optimiser au maxi avec 2 Gb de mémoire et Léopard.


----------



## Marold (11 Novembre 2021)

Combien de barrettes ? https://www.yumpu.com/fr/document/r...cement-emac-pile-instructions-de-remplacement


----------



## Marold (11 Novembre 2021)

Je dois donc trouver 2 barrettes mémoire 1 GB SDRAM DDR-333Mhz PC2700 -  184 broches;
J'en ai plusieurs de 256 et d'autres de 64 128 et 512 mais en 133 ... à moins que de la 3200 400 passe ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2021)

Tant que ça reste de la DDR 1, de la PC3200 à 400 par exemple, ça doit passer nickel. Je pensais qu'il me restait une barrette de 1 Go de PC2700 en 184 broches, mais après recherche je n'ai plus que de la SoDimm, j'ai déjà du la donner.


----------



## Marold (11 Novembre 2021)

Ok, merci quand même. La 2100 aussi donc devrait passer.
Si les miennes peuvent aussi servir à quelqu'un, je les ai proposé à la rubrique "don".


----------



## Marold (12 Novembre 2021)

J'ai trouvé une image iso de Léopard mais le gravage sur une clé usb est inopérant vu que l'eMac ne peut pas booter sur une clé usb, mais seulement sur un cd ou dvd. Je suis bloqué car je ne trouve pas de dvd Léopard.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Novembre 2021)

Marold a dit:


> car je ne trouve pas de dvd Léopard.


J'ai mais gris, ça peut marcher ?


----------



## Anthony (12 Novembre 2021)

Marold a dit:


> J'ai trouvé une image iso de Léopard mais le gravage sur une clé usb est inopérant vu que l'eMac ne peut pas booter sur une clé usb, mais seulement sur un cd ou dvd. Je suis bloqué car je ne trouve pas de dvd Léopard.


Ce n’est pas difficile de trouver une image gravable sur le Macintosh Repository, et outre le message que tu as mis dans le sujet sur les dons, je trouve un paquet de résultats sur eBay et les autres sites d’enchères si tu veux vraiment les disques originaux…

(Par ailleurs à l’avenir, merci d’éviter de multiplier les messages d’une seule ligne, les forums ne sont pas une messagerie instantanée, c’est illisible et ça encombre les pages d’alertes de nouveaux messages.)


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2021)

Marold a dit:


> Ok, merci quand même. La 2100 aussi donc devrait passer.
> Si les miennes peuvent aussi servir à quelqu'un, je les ai proposé à la rubrique "don".


Non, pas la 2100, c'est de la 266, il faut de la 333 minimum.


Marold a dit:


> J'ai trouvé une image iso de Léopard mais le gravage sur une clé usb est inopérant vu que l'eMac ne peut pas booter sur une clé usb, mais seulement sur un cd ou dvd. Je suis bloqué car je ne trouve pas de dvd Léopard.


Faux : d'abord, tu peux démarrer ce Mac depuis un disque Firewire, et si tu fais une recherche sur ce forum, tu trouveras des procédures qui permettent de démarrer certains Mac PPC depuis un périphérique USB. De mémoire, c'est dans cette section du forum que j'avais publié ça, et Dandu a repris la plus importantes d'entre elles dans son Journal du Lapin.

Concernant les DVD gris, ils ne fonctionnent que sur le modèle de Mac avec lequel ils sont fournis, et je soupçonne celui de Toum'aï de provenir d'un iMac G5.


----------



## Marold (12 Novembre 2021)

Toum'aï :
Non les gris ça ne marche pas.
J'ai les 2 CD ou DVD gris d'un MacBook avec version 10.5 et
les 2 CD ou DVD gris marqué "For Mac Computers" avec version 10.5.2
Je crois me souvenir que ça ne prend pas, sauf s'il s'agit du même modèle que le Mac mais n'en étant pas sûr j'ai tenté et ils ne marchent pas dessus.
Je crois bien que seuls les "Universe" fonctionnent (ils ont un gros X sur le cd ou dvd)
C'est bien expliqué là  en bas de cette page 
	

	







						Comment passer de Mac os Panther a mac os tiger?
					

Bonjour J ai récament acheté un eMac g4 1ghz Et j ai remarqué que ce dernier est sous Mac os x Panther(10.3.9)et j aimerais savoir comment le faire monter a tiger(10.4) Je sais que les eMac peuvent aller jusqu'à Leppard(10.5.8)mais il faut...




					forums.commentcamarche.net
				




Anthony :
L'image gravable je l'ai, si tu m'as bien lu. J'ai trouvé un DVD Universe à vendre pour 5 Euros, mais le gars n'a toujours pas répondu. Sinon désolé pour ma pollution scriptographique ! J'ai passé commande achat DVD double couche vierge et neuf. Je ferai mon DVD Léopard avec mon image.

Pascal 77 :
Merci pour l'info sur la 2100.
Merci pour l'info au sujet du Firewire je vais m'intéresser aussi à cette piste.


----------



## Marold (15 Novembre 2021)

J'ai commandé 2 barrettes de 1GB 400 et une pile car je n'en trouve pas dans les magasins.


----------



## Marold (18 Novembre 2021)

Pile et barrettes reçues et montées. Malheureusement les fatidiques 3 bips au démarrage qui m'apprendront que les barrettes 400 ne sont pas compatibles ...


----------



## Marold (20 Novembre 2021)

Marold a dit:


> Effectivement il doit y avoir des pilotes nouveaux mais ce n'est qu'à la mise à jour 10.4.5 que j'ai vérifié et le réseau en wifi fonctionne maintenant !


DVD double couche reçu et Léopard gravé mais même souci, refus de s'installer.
Ayant sauvegardé les applications, je décide de virer la partition pour revenir à un disque dur complet de 80 Gb en une seule partie et procède à une réinstallation complète. 
Le problème de connexion Internet en wifi persiste à la 10.4 et à la mise à jour 10.4.1 mais disparaît à la 10.4.2.


----------



## Marold (20 Novembre 2021)

J'aimerai comprendre pourquoi l'ordi refusait d'installer Léopard sur Tiger ou sur la partition vide.
Au départ il lançait bien l’installation et ça coinçait dès qu'il s'agit de sélectionner le disque dur qui n'apparaît pas en vert mais en rouge genre incompatible (la partition qui contenait le système Tiger). Pensant que la partition choisie était le problème j'avais formaté et enlevé les partions pour revenir au disque entier. Je pense que l'ancienne partition contenant Panther était le souci car j'avais installé par la suite Tiger sur la deuxième partition puis supprimé le contenu de la 1ère partition une fois que j'ai pu vérifier que tout fonctionnait et que j'avais récupéré les applications à sauvegarder. Actuellement Léopard et en cours d'installation et ça à l'air de bien se passer ...


----------



## Marold (21 Novembre 2021)

Léopard tourne et j'ai fait toute ses mises à jour. 
L'ordi est réactif démarre en moins d'une minute. 
Heureusement que j'avais assez de mémoire (768) car Léopard exige 512 mo de ram minimum. 
J'attends les nouvelles barrettes (2 x 1 GB pc 2700 333MHz) et j'en aurai terminé de cette machine !


----------



## Marold (27 Novembre 2021)

J'ai reçu les bonnes barrettes mais il n'en prend qu'une quel que soit l'ordre et les tentatives d'ajout d'une secondes de 512 ou 256 sont avortées. Il restera à 1 GB sans explication.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2021)

Tu as bien pris des barrettes "no parity" et non ECC ?


----------



## Marold (1 Décembre 2021)

Mes barrettes ont toutes un nombre pair de puces, donc elles sont NON-ECC.


----------

